# All eventing inc xc tickets available NOW



## tiggs (20 July 2012)

As above


----------



## KingfisherBlue (20 July 2012)

Anyone have any success?


----------



## Sunset1 (20 July 2012)

Nope. Although showing as available the xc didn't let me request tickets, the sj got as far as requesting before telling me none available  Will keep trying as and when I get chance to sit at computer......


----------



## mrussell (20 July 2012)

Got through to the payment screen, put those random security words in and it said "sorry, none available".... AARGGGHH  !!


----------

